# Paph Luciano Pavaratti (Susan Booth x delenatii)



## L I Jane (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever bloomed this guy? I've had it for quite awhile 4/06 with multiple growths but no buds yet..The leaves are very dark but it gets good light.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe you should sing to it!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 5, 2010)

Nessun dorma would be appropriate.........one of Pavarotti's best.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 5, 2010)

hey now! i thought i was the comedian here....


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought of a delenatii Hybrid as Luciano Pavarotti... I'd have selected a *huge and larger than life* rothschildianum or sanderianum based plant for a true Pavarotti impression...not a girlish, tiny, PINK delenatii cross!
Let's see....How would I cook up a Luciano Pavarotti Memoria Paphiopedilum?!....

I'd start with:

((Paph. Prince Edward of York x phillipinense album) x sanderianum)) X ((Lady Isabelle x rothschildianum) x Jacob's Ladder))......and maybe I'd bloom the offsprings first, to cross that result onto a topperi album!!!

That should fetch a plant worthy of the name....

*I never said I was sane, did I?!*


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 5, 2010)

Aw, you guys are KILLING ME!!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2010)

*we wouldn't!!!*

oke:


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2010)

tomkalina said:


> Nessun dorma would be appropriate.........one of Pavarotti's best.



Jeez! The plant is already asleep. You need to wake it up with some Wagner. Something robust like the Ride of the Walkyries! (Don't know if that's spelled right). 

On the serious side, I've found that neglect or hard times often pays off for these reluctant bloomers. Stop pampering them. Let them dry up longer, let the temperature go out of its range. That's what I did this spring with a Masdevallia ignea. The thing has grown big and never flowered in six years. This spring, I put it outside à 0C celsius and lower, forgot about watering it, gave it full sunshine for part of the day, threathened to throw it on the coompost pile. Now, it has several flower spikes coming up. And I tell it this is better be a goooood flowering or else...


----------



## John Boy (Jun 5, 2010)

You don't seem to be growing according to the Geneva Conventions for plant rights, do you? Who wouldn't flower under such threat....


----------



## Shiva (Jun 5, 2010)

John Boy said:


> You don't seem to be growing according to the Geneva Conventions for plant rights, do you? Who wouldn't flower under such threat....



I have ways to make them flower. Ha! Ha! Ha! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm with John Boy. 

It would be interesting to know the history behind why _this_ hybrid is so named. Maybe it's colorful???


----------



## cabnc (Jul 21, 2013)

*Any flowers ??*

Had a friend offer to send me this plant. But I can not find a picture of what to expect. Has anyone ever bloomed this cross ??

Charlie


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 21, 2013)

Charlie,it's funny that you dredged up this older post about Luciano Pavarotti.I did bloom it last year finally but the bloom was a little crippled so I didn't take a photo but right now it's coming up into spike so if it doesn't croak after this heat wave,I hope to take a pic.If I remembered correctly it (the spike )took a long time to mature into a bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking forward to the photo. Thanks Jane.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 22, 2013)

Patience Jane!
Keep us updated please!


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought I'd show you the bud or spike as of today


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 22, 2013)

> You need to wake it up with some Wagner



Now that's how to properly threaten a plant!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking good.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 22, 2013)

Never heard of this hybrid. Looking forward to finally seeing it.


----------



## Dido (Jul 23, 2013)

we cross fingers for you.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 23, 2013)

Dang! that bud is dark. I'd be very interested in seeing this guy as well. I have similar hybrid that won't bloom, Mt Toro X dele.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 4, 2013)

*Paph Luciano Pavarotti*

Well the darned thing bloomed but as before pouch is crippled plus stem is only about 1" high.The only thing redeemable is its colour. I'll go out & take a pic just to show you.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## L I Jane (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 4, 2013)

*The color is nice and bold.*

It definitely got hit with a [email protected]%d stick, but I'd say it's got enough potential to give it another chance or two before off loading it.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 4, 2013)

You know, if I pulled the pouch open a little more & stuffed it with cotton,maybe it would look better I think I'll put it in a different spot in the grnhse-not as much light as it's had for 7 yrs but then again it just maybe genetic


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Aug 4, 2013)

It could be genetic, but the deformity is a little extreme and is reminiscent of the kind of issues that normally resolve themselves in future bloomings.

I mean, if we're being honest, a lot of the parvi x multi crosses have a funky hooked lip and are more susceptible to deformity. But what you've got is far beyond what's typical for that line of breeding.

But, the color and patterning are good enough, that I'd personally give it at least one or two more opportunities to bloom before getting rid of it.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 4, 2013)

It is a very interesting pattern and color. The next bloom could be fine you know.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm with those who say to give it another chance, as the color and markings are superb.


----------



## Justin (Aug 4, 2013)

me too, give it another couple years. I grow a lot of Delrosi and they are truly a test for patience. Mine are huge w/multiple growths but have yet to bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2013)

Send it to NYC. 

No really, here's the deal: It will bloom again from the same spot and the stem and blooms will be normal. I have spoken!


----------

